# Interior door panel



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Pictures people!


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

If you bought the extended 36,000 mile warranty than yes it should be


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Seems like it ought to be covered unless you got some kind of chemical on it. I've seen sunscreen remove paint in a car or mess up a leather steering wheel.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Update: Since I actually have time to do things today after fixing my wife's mirror, I took my car to the dealer to ask about it. They looked at and said "huh never saw anything like that before.". They are ordering a new door panel and will call when it comes in.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Patman said:


> Update: Since I actually have time to do things today after fixing my wife's mirror, I took my car to the dealer to ask about it. They looked at and said "huh never saw anything like that before.". They are ordering a new door panel and will call when it comes in.




Patman,
I am happy to hear that your dealer is taking care of this issue for you. Please keep me posted on the outcome. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Update: Repaired on Monday 08/20/12. New door panel. Now my only complaint is: They moved my driver seat and I never seem to get it back into a good position. LOL Not only do they mess with the closeness to the wheel but they also mess with the back adjustment:cussing:Take weeks to get it to a comfortable position again. Need one of those memory seats!


----------

